# Dating short Men



## macface (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you ever dated someone who is short?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 23, 2010)

I've dated a few guys that were on the shorter side. I definately didn't mind.

I'm 5'6 and I find that a lot of men are about the same height - it seems rare to meet a guy that is over 6 feet.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I've dated 1 man who was as tall as me. Every other man I've seen were very tall.


----------



## Darla (Apr 23, 2010)

i only ever dated one woman who was taller than me. I think she was more uncomfortable than me.

I would say 3.5" shorter is perfect, you hold hands and you are at the right height.


----------



## xFlossy (Apr 23, 2010)

Probably because of past experiences with shorter men (little man syndrome and all that) I am instantly turned off. He maybe cute, but it just dosent sit right with me. Luckily my husband is over 6' and cute lol so for me I hit the jackpot. I am 5'6"


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2010)

I am 5'0" and up until recently the only men I had ever dated in my adult life had been 6'0" or taller. I am currently dating someone who is shorter than my average, he's 5'7". I sort of like it. I am always in heels, so I am just about eye level to him when we kiss, and I don't have to strain my neck up. Also, I don't feel so short. When he's walking in a crowd, he doesn't look short, and so therefore, I don't feel short standing next to him. Plus, more people have said we look cute together than any other person I have ever dated.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 23, 2010)

My boyfriend now is just about 6' which i love, I myself am only barely 5' i have dated a couple that most would consider short but my preference is actually dating taller men.......


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 23, 2010)

nope and never would. that's because I always wear high heels. He has to be at least as tall as I am when I wear my heels.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I'm only 5'0", so it's not really an issue for me. lol.

Having said that, the shortest guy I've dated was 5'8". But I have not problem dating someone shorter than that.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever dated someone who is short? That depends on what you mean is short. I am 1,57 m myself. Never dated anyone lower than me. always taller guys and my X was a very tall man (2,03m).


----------



## StakeEdward (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm 5'8, so a lot of guys end up being shorter than me or just barely taller. I don't wear heels often, but when I do, I definitely tower over almost everyone. However, I would date a guy a couple of inches shorter than me if I really liked him. I don't really care about appearances in that sense. It isn't a huge deal for me because what if I turned down the greatest guy in the world just because he was a little shorter than me? Though I might start feeling weird if he were a lot shorter, like 5'4 or something lol.

However, I've never actually dated anyone shorter than myself.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 23, 2010)

the only short guy i've ever dated had complete short guy syndrome. he was angry about everything and turned out to be pretty nasty. that's not to generalise though, i think he would have been like that even if he was tall.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, the shortest man I've ever been with turns out to be the love of my life...

So after 6ft+ I'm stuck with this 5'10 shortie... LOL!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2010)

most of the guys I've dated have been tall. It's something I've always looked for subconsciously I think - my dad is very short, and a complete sweetie, so it's not like I've ever had a bad experience... I just prefer tall guys.

I'd give short guys a go, but I just seem to choose tall men!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would, why not? If I like 'em then I like 'em. I don't pay much attention to height.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 25, 2010)

I have dated short but most of mine were kinda medium. 5'8" - 5'11" or so. My current sweetie fits me just right. Just a couple of inches taller than me.


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 25, 2010)

Nope! DH is 6'5" and I'm 5'1". Shortest boyfriend was 6'. I love tall men they are just so much fun to climb!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 25, 2010)

I been out with a few guys that were a bit shorter or same height But call me shallow or whatever but never could i ever be with a man shorter than me I have this thing about height &amp; age gotta be taller &amp; older!!!


----------

